# In which of these environments would you live?



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Title


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

New York City all the way


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Somewhere between all of it...


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Give me the largest city.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Peacefuf rural area - but that would be the mountains of North Carolina years ago. I would like about 20 acres in a dogproof femce, a creek running through it, cleared garden area, large rambling house, porches all around, old-fashioned kitchen, 
And Sheriff Andy dropping by for coffee at breakfast.
I had ny day: I am just concerned about my grandchildren.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I picked "other". I love the desert mountains of New Mexico. There are a few houses scattered around some of them. Some are far away from the city but not in total isolation. THAT is where I want to live someday. The desert mountains feed my spirit like no other place I've been to.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Aqualung said:


> I picked "other". I love the desert mountains of New Mexico. There are a few houses scattered around some of them. Some are far away from the city but not in total isolation. THAT is where I want to live someday. The desert mountains feed my spirit like no other place I've been to.


Pics would definitely help. :wink:


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

City city city. It doesn't have to be massive, but it has to have people and things going on and culture and the like. I also love to walk places.

I live in a small city right now, but it's doable because there is enough going on and it's in the midst of a bit of a revival, especially in the arts scene...which makes it a really cool and fun and active place to live right now.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Active cities/downtowns. Also I like how the ghetto is at zero right now


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Coke said:


> Pics would definitely help. :wink:


I tried. I have the extremely common problem with Windows 7. Copy & paste doesn't work. There is one solution. Replace with a Mac. : (


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

rural, i don't really do much so i like the peaceful enviorments


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Easily downtown. I'd love to keep an anonymous identity in a buzzing city.


----------



## Larxene (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd probably live in an active city or metropolis, because that's where I can have easy access to physical resources like books, computers, computer assessories, stationery, etc.

I don't mind peaceful rurals, as long as the place is beautiful and benign, and if I have access to resources. My past experience of the rural area wasn't exactly pleasant.

No dangerous places for me, I don't have nine lives! >.<


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Aqualung said:


> I tried. I have the extremely common problem with Windows 7. Copy & paste doesn't work. There is one solution. Replace with a Mac. : (


You won't get results if you merely just copied and pasted your images from your computer directly to the Internet. There are couple options for you to try:

*1)* In the reply box, somewhere next to the Emoticon button (usually to the right of it) should be more icons. Click on the one with a tree, and you can directly upload your images from there.
*2)* Go to any image uploading site (I recommend TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting), and from there upload the images and copy and paste the URL to the image.

Am eager to see the photos, and.... Macs can be evil, too.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Medium sized city full of culture, parks, old buildings and interesting places to go to. Yeah no new world stuff for me, I like castles and ancient buildings, so Japan, Europe, China or what have you that isn't the USA, Canada or some other really young place.

Also I like a good internet connection.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd like a cozy little house tucked away in the mountains (either in Alaska, the Pacifc Northwest, or Norway); just far enough away from everything to feel like a retreat, but just close enough to a town so that it wouldn't feel completely secluded.


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

_Active Cities/Downtowns

I moved from my village (3000+ people) to Berlin and it was like a salvation. In villages, the people watch the other in their neighbourhood, talking, etc.. in cities less^^ I need the slightly noisy enviroment out there (cars, people), its inspiring walking through the streets. etc. oh, as introvert member of the society, I like to be myself here
_


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

Peaceful rural all the way for me.

I need my freedom.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

I would have gone for suburbs if it wasn't for the 'ghetto' addition. Though I think Suburbs means something different here in the UK anyway. Here it means somewhere in the city, but isn't quite as densely packed as downtown. I like that sort of balance. My city-suburbia isn't too densely populated to the point where you just merge in with the crowd, but not empty enough that everyone on the bus tries to talk to you. Plenty of services around, but not saturated and shooting into the skyline. I think I'd find the inner city claustrophobic, I certainly felt that way when I've been to central London before. Rural villages? Boring...


----------



## hannachi (Jun 23, 2012)

Aqualung said:


> I picked "other". I love the desert mountains of New Mexico. There are a few houses scattered around some of them. Some are far away from the city but not in total isolation. THAT is where I want to live someday. The desert mountains feed my spirit like no other place I've been to.


I'm curious, what portion of New Mexico? Don't worry about being too specific.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

hannachi said:


> I'm curious, what portion of New Mexico? Don't worry about being too specific.


I lived in Albuquerque for 4 1/2 years. I could see the Sandia Mountains from my kitchen window & they had snow on top sometimes up until May. They glowed red under the orange & purple sunsets. They were about 30 minutes away & I'd go hiking & mountain bike riding there almost every weekend. Rode the Tram up & ate at the restaurant on top a lot & watched the sun set over the valley below. It was beautiful beyond words. You look up & see eagles soaring as the sky changes colors & the desert glows orange. One winter I helped the Special Olympics skiers there. One night I rode my motorcycle up to the peak to watch the Perseid meteor shower (1993) & there were many others up there too, all night long. At 10,200 ft the skies are inky black & the stars are so vivid & clear. You think of diamonds when you see them. I rode horseback in the Jemez Mountains all day once. Sore butt but fun. : ) I miss Albuquerque but I'll stay away until my ex moves.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Forest, stream, mountain top, lake shore, or beach.

I live in a nice wooded lot now, but hope for one of the others upon retirement or my next move.

I've already done the peaceful rural setting and grew up in a middle class suburb. Cities are fun to visit, but not where I want to stay for very long.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Downtown! I am so sick of the suburbs. I want somewhere with lots of culture, interesting architecture and good restaurants. Conversely, the idea of living in the middle of nowhere in somewhere like Montana, or N/S Dakota is interesting too, as long as I am nearby a city of some kind (preferably an "art" city, which are pretty common out there, and somewhere where I could be involved in local politics)


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

City/Downtown
Two words.
Public. Transportation.
I don't drive.


----------



## hannachi (Jun 23, 2012)

Aqualung said:


> I lived in Albuquerque for 4 1/2 years. I could see the Sandia Mountains from my kitchen window & they had snow on top sometimes up until May. They glowed red under the orange & purple sunsets. They were about 30 minutes away & I'd go hiking & mountain bike riding there almost every weekend. Rode the Tram up & ate at the restaurant on top a lot & watched the sun set over the valley below. It was beautiful beyond words. You look up & see eagles soaring as the sky changes colors & the desert glows orange. One winter I helped the Special Olympics skiers there. One night I rode my motorcycle up to the peak to watch the Perseid meteor shower (1993) & there were many others up there too, all night long. At 10,200 ft the skies are inky black & the stars are so vivid & clear. You think of diamonds when you see them. I rode horseback in the Jemez Mountains all day once. Sore butt but fun. : ) I miss Albuquerque but I'll stay away until my ex moves.


The reason I ask is because I'm originally from New Mexico. I've been across the country for about four years with only very sparse trips back to visit family. Although I grew up all around the Northwest corner, I call a small town on the side of the Chuska Mountains my home. Whenever I go back to the area, I tend to take the train as often as possible. Very scenic and I always love to see the gradual shift between the climates. We have a short layover in Albuquerque and it always hits me how vast the sky is in New Mexico. As is often the case, I didn't understand how much I loved the openness until I left. I also love the Red Rock area (where one of the annual hot air balloon festivals happen). I'm entranced by being able to physically see the power of wind and heat. But most of all, I miss the massive sunsets.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

pretty.Odd said:


> Active cities/downtowns. Also I like how the ghetto is at zero right now


I picked the ghetto suburbs...


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

slyspy said:


> I picked the ghetto suburbs...


Thug life, G.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Rural... I come home to peaceful silence and I wake up to birds singing, instead of coming home to the neighbor's karaoke and waking up to the moron next door revving his bike.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

I picked Peaceful Rurals. I wouldn't mind working in a busy downtown and living in a quiet coastal town, or something serene and picturesque like that.


----------



## elenien (Apr 20, 2012)

I grew up in "peaceful rurals" and currently live in a small city. I'm pretty sure I don't like living in cities  There are too many people, far too close together. I enjoy the chances I get to go somewhere quieter. If it weren't for needing a job, I would gladly live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

Downtown Chicago, where there's lots going on.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Friendly suburbs with family values, near a metro city.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

The woods, far enough away from civilization to be completely connected to nature, but close enough that I can visit when I feel like it.
Would prefer to be close to the mountains and ocean.
Cooler climates.

Generally nomadic. Don't like the idea of settling for too long.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Probably a rural area. Would be nice to have a city close by though.


----------



## violetscarletblue (Apr 24, 2012)

Disfigurine said:


> The woods, far enough away from civilization to be completely connected to nature, but close enough that I can visit when I feel like it.
> Would prefer to be close to the mountains and ocean.
> Cooler climates.
> 
> Generally nomadic. Don't like the idea of settling for too long.


Same here  I want to live somewhere secluded. Mountains, forests, lakes... ahh perfect!


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

conservative town here 
it's pretty nice, I don't have to worry about being shot when I walk outside at night lol 
you know your neighbors, we're pretty nice to eachother. It's a good place to raise children. 
^_^


----------



## over50web (Jul 3, 2012)

Nobody wants to live in the burbs I guess.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

over50web said:


> Nobody wants to live in the burbs I guess.


Been there, did that, got the T-shirt... and if it depends on me, I'll NEVER set a foot to live in subs or towns again. To hell with neighbors and their karaokes, their parties and their noisy little pests running havoc at 3am and screaming their brains out. 
Hearing my neighbor taking a piss or hearing what he's watching on TV is not my idea of decent living. I'll take the cows and the occasional tractor working the fields anytime over that shit.

Thanks but no, thanks.


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

I voted other because I want to live in a port town.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

over50web said:


> Nobody wants to live in the burbs I guess.


I came back to see if I was still the only one. Looks like it. I guess it depends on what part of the country you are and all that but yea I guess it doesn't really have a good connotation for people. Chicago southside suburbs is where its at! My cousins live there, I live a lil farther out (more townish but not exactly conservative lol). I was GOING to pick the more active downtown area but you don't get the more neighborly feel in those areas...and of course I didn't look at the poll before I voted. I have to say I was slightly shocked at the results.


----------



## AxelAlexis12 (Jul 2, 2012)

beach city hm i don't know the noun for it


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Suburb on the outskirts of a big city. That way I can go into the city whenever I want but still have the space and quiet of a suburb.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

I grew up in a ghetto, and now I feel a bit nostalgic. But I'd pick a lonely tropical island over anything else.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I picked Peaceful Rurals the city would be too busy for me.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I picked 'other', all of them appeal to me in some way, new experiences generally do. If I had to say a favourite though it would be a calm, rural village, like the Shire in LoTR or The Hobbit.

Conservative towns appeal to me least of all, that doesn't sound fun at all, undoubtedly no drinking or drugs, all that praying and housewife cooking dinner and little Jimmy playing catch, I'd need drugs just to get through the morning in place as boring as that.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

fishing village so I am always near the water.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Active city biome complete with pollution and bad drivers. 

I grew up and currently live in kind of a rural area, and it's mundane after 18 years. Everything I do is basically in the city. I wish it were feasible for me at this moment to live and sustain there.


----------



## Audiophyle (May 7, 2013)

Underground bunker. Complete ecosystem, with plants producing oxygen, me consuming oxygen and plants. Water cycling system. A goat for milk. Solar panels and turbines on top. Everything monitored and controlled by a networking system. A control interface room. A power supply room with generators and backup power. 55k lights, climate control system..

Could go on, and on really..

Oh, yeah and fresh tea every morning! 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Some off the track suburb off a main city.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Big City all the waaaaay! There's always something going down, lots of people, culture, public transportation. It's just so full of life and stimulating. I've lived in a suburban area all my life and I fucking hate it. I've visited New York a few times before and man, I would love living there.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Submersed deep beneath the barrier which separates sea from sky.
In a remote, untouched corner of a nameless forest. 
At the hindmost point of an untenanted cavern.
Atop a hitherto unscaled mountain, at the vertex.
Dwelling at an empyrean height, aloft above the confines of the clouds.
Tumbling through an extragalactic nebula, being engulfed by an abyss.


----------



## Sara62097 (May 16, 2013)

Very secluded in the desert or in a woods... or even better- in the woods in the desert!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 20, 2013)

city! people, action, lights at night.... mm... roud:


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Active Cities/Downtowns FTW

Where all the $$$ circulate around


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't like how there are adjectives before the locations. Suburbs are "ghetto"? Where I'm near, the suburbs are the richest neighborhoods of the country. And no, I would never live in such a place long-term (been there, done that, do not want). Ideally, somewhere in a rural area up in the mountains, with easy access to a big city.


----------



## Katy Linsao (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd live in a pretty little cottage in the woods.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I want to live in a thriving city, like Phoenix or San Antonio, as the architecture and weather there is amazing.

By ghetto suburbs I presume you mean suburbs and are biased for some reason, but that is where I live right now (Chicago suburbs) and while it is nice for raising children, it is too static for my tastes living as a abachelor in a couple of years.

Rural is no because I don't want to be all out on my own and also for the same reasons as suburbs.

Small town reeks of corrupt authorities.

Ideally i'd live somewhere like tony Stark lives, in a villa along the ocean just outside of the city.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Right now, I prefer a busy downtown (New York being the dream). Maybe later in life, to live in the rurals; a big house in the shoreline of a vast, clear lake.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Other. I think I belong in something that marries the rural and city, which officially makes me an asshole, I think. 

I'm not talking about the suburbs. I'm talking about when the educated, the artistic, and/or the wealthy move out to the country and start hipster/yuppie towns in natural settings that still have a very modern "in the know" sensibility about them.

I'm pretty sure in some people's minds that makes me all that is evil.

Why?

Because if it becomes too urban, there's too much of an ugly/dirty/noisy element, and I'm a huge nature lover. 

However, I found that when I went back to West Virginia I almost went nuts because, well, I was no longer surrounded by my own kind. After being gone from there for so long, you know.

You can't ever go back home, son.

This means I most accurately fit into not only the South Bay of L.A., but alternatively into places like Ojai, Big Sur, in the area of perhaps Berkeley, or maybe somewhere like Boulder, Colorado.

Basically any place completely overrun with individuals who probably voted for Obama.


----------



## notfunny (Aug 14, 2011)

I like the idea of living in a big metropolis. I've never visited a truly big city so I don't know if it would work in practice especially because I dislike crowds. But I like the idea of being able to disappear to the crowd and how when a city is big enough, nobody will pay attention to you even if you are a little bit weird. I'm also a night owl so I like the idea that city never sleeps and have always dreamed of going to some coffee shop late at night and just sitting there and watching at all the strange people.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

A rural area like Parkdale, Oregon


----------

